# David Banner eating too much bread...



## Metryq (Feb 3, 2012)

INCREDIBLE HULK ON THE TOILET STATUE SMASHING AN O-RING

I'm almost afraid to ask what inspired the artist.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 4, 2012)

That is just wrong and unfunny.


----------



## AMB (Feb 4, 2012)

David Banner? Yeesh. It's Bruce.

That said, Starbeast is right. That is very wrong. Therefore I suppose you can claim it as David, and save Bruce the ignominy of it all.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy crap!

(And we'll let him have the David as that is what it was in the 70's TV show!)


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 4, 2012)

I can see the headline now:
'Hulk: The Motion Picture' is Panned!​


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2012)

He left the toilet seat down ...


----------

